# Match test with my new natty



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
Today I tried my new natty, a gorgeous olive wood fork.
It needed a little bit shots of usual, but finally it was fire!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Is it easier to shoot when the zipper is open :rofl:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Is it easier to shoot when the zipper is open :rofl:


:rofl:
I saw it after the video was on tube!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Grab your natural ... Ready! Aim! FIRE !!!! Wonderful shooting ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video????????????????????


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> Grab your natural ... Ready! Aim! FIRE !!!! Wonderful shooting ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles





Tag said:


> Great video


Thank you guys!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice light ! Always good to have a match light up .

Oh ya . You really load and shoot fast . Maybe go for the Guinness world record .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

treefork said:


> Nice light ! Always good to have a match light up .
> 
> Oh ya . You really load and shoot fast . Maybe go for the Guinness world record .


Yup...match light is always a very exciting shot.

15 shots in 30 sec maybe I could beat the chinese guy who shoot 27 in 60 sec!!! :rofl:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shooting! What size ammo are you using with the TBB bandset?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Nice shooting! What size ammo are you using with the TBB bandset?
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Never mind...just watched it again...nice olive Natty, too!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting! What size ammo are you using with the TBB bandset?
> ...


Thank you


----------

